# partial sponsorship from   Z



## oldschoolman51 (Aug 31, 2014)

my name is olschoolman51 iive always been natural bodybuilding,,having competing against non,natural bodybuilders,,im 51 yrs,young,,,want to join  Z team and use  Z products and compete on bigger stage,,kick some young guys ass,,been a dream of mind for very long time,,i totally committed and ready for this challange,,my friend my friend airbornejohnny would like me to join the Z camp,,i may by 51 but im a warrior,,,going to show that a 51 yr,can and will do well in competing at quality shows,,,


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wrong section.Bro and z team is full.We would love to have you as a customer.


----------



## oldschoolman51 (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks,,new at this forun stuff..have freinds that are customers of z,,ill be joining soon


----------

